# Medicaid and modifier 57



## arleneg527 (Sep 3, 2010)

We have been getting denials from Medicaid when we use modifier 57 on E & M Codes.  Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## twizzle (Sep 3, 2010)

*Modifier 57 and Medicaid*

Here in Florida, Medicaid does not recognize the 57 modifier. You need to use modifier 25 instead.


----------



## arleneg527 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you.  I did not know that.


----------

